# Cube 2011



## rsr (29. April 2010)

Hat schon jemand Info's zu den 2011er bikes von Cube? Ist für das AMS ein Nachfolger geplant?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## zippolino (29. April 2010)

übertreib doch nicht es ist erst april


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (29. April 2010)

Hallo!

...die 2010er sind ja noch nicht mal alle ausgeliefert 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. April 2010)

Inwiefern 'Nachfolger'? Es wird mit Sicherheit ein 2011er Modell vom AMS geben, aber ein neues Bike welches die AMS-Reihe ablöst wohl eher nicht...

Ciao


----------



## S.D. (30. April 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Inwiefern 'Nachfolger'? Es wird mit Sicherheit ein 2011er Modell vom AMS geben, aber ein neues Bike welches die AMS-Reihe ablöst wohl eher nicht...
> 
> Ciao



Ich vermute mal, daß sich beim AMS schon einiges tut. Ich tippe auf konisches Steuerrohr, Press-Fit-Innenlager, innenverlegte Züge, Rohrsätze mit mehr Hydroforming.
Da das AMS bereits seit 4 Jahren nahezu unverändert gebaut wird, rechne ich schwer mit Änderungen.
Warten wir´s ab.

Gruß


----------



## Firefighter (11. Mai 2010)

das elite 2011 bekommt die neueste rahmengeometrie wie das reaction carbon und wird dann leichter als das reaction carbon sein, momentan ist der reaction rahmen ja etwa gleich schwer.

gruss
andi


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Mai 2010)

..es is grad mal mai 2010 - und du denkst schon an die 2011 er - kauf dir doch lieber eins von diesem jahr - das kriegste wenigstens noch in vorhersehbarere zeit - wenn du glück hast  - von wegen lieferzeiten ...


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2010)

Hi rsr,

hab im Fullybereich was von einem AMS 110, 130 und 150 läuten hören.
Im Hardtailbereich neue Carbonvarianten.
Rahmen wird wohl auch etwas kantiger.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## monkey10 (26. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi rsr,
> 
> hab im Fullybereich was von einem AMS 110, 130 und 150 läuten hören.
> Im Hardtailbereich neue Carbonvarianten.
> ...



tja.. dann hoffen wir, dass damit nicht wie im letzten ja mit dem AMS125 eine Marketingstrategie gemeint ist:

AMS100 --> auf tatsächlichen AMS110
AMS125 --> AMS130 (ja schon im letzten jahr: AMS125 hat 130mm FW)
AMS150 --> eine AMS130 mit einer 150mm-Gabel ist (wie heuer das AMS125 Trail)


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> tja.. dann hoffen wir, dass damit nicht wie im letzten ja mit dem AMS125 eine Marketingstrategie gemeint ist:
> 
> AMS100 --> auf tatsächlichen AMS110
> AMS125 --> AMS130 (ja schon im letzten jahr: AMS125 hat 130mm FW)
> AMS150 --> eine AMS130 mit einer 150mm-Gabel ist (wie heuer das AMS125 Trail)



Damit könntest Du allerdings Recht haben 

Wobei das 110er ja "neu" wäre und der Rest nur beim Namen genannt wird.


----------



## rsr (26. Juli 2010)

Hi Guido, danke für die Info. Hab mir inzwischen neben meinem Elite HPC noch ein AMS 100 HPC zugelegt. Bin sehr zufrieden. Liebäugle aber noch mit einem Stereo (HPA). Mal schaun ob mir was günstiges über den Weg läuft. Gruß rsr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (26. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Damit könntest Du allerdings Recht haben
> 
> Wobei das 110er ja "neu" wäre und der Rest nur beim Namen genannt wird.



naja.. ich hab meinen AMS125-Rahmen aus 2008. Damals waren 125mm-FW angegeben. Ab 2009 plötzlich 130mm-FW. Beim Vergleich der beiden Rahmen und Wippen etc. ist mir und dem Cube-Händler kein Unterschied aufgefallen 

Wer weiß, vielleicht wurden beim AMS100 ja reele 110 FW vermessen 

natürlich im Labor bei entleertem Dämpfer, ohne die zunehmende Progression bei schwereren Fahrern (somit stärkerer Druck um Dämpfer notwendig) zu berücksichtigen


----------



## hanfsan (27. Juli 2010)

..ich hoffe beim fritzz wird sich nicht viel ändern .. könnte sein , dass ich morgen einen bestelle......


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2010)

rsr schrieb:


> Hi Guido, liebäugle aber noch mit einem Stereo (HPA). Mal schaun ob mir was günstiges über den Weg läuft. Gruß rsr



Habe mir vor kurzem das Stereo HPC zugelegt, das fährt sich so genial, ein Traumbike 



hanfsan schrieb:


> ..ich hoffe beim fritzz wird sich nicht viel ändern .. könnte sein , dass ich morgen einen bestelle......



Vom Fritzz und Stereo stand nichts drinn, denke da werden nur die Farben neu aufgelegt.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## zett78 (27. Juli 2010)

Hier die ersten 2011er Modelle:

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_kat/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/2011er-Modelle.htm


----------



## sram4000 (27. Juli 2010)

Wo? die Kinder Teile ?? süss...


----------



## Kasselaner__ (6. August 2010)

Gerade via Facebook gesehen:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaler94 (6. August 2010)

Kasselaner schrieb:


> Gerade via Facebook gesehen:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295




Bin ja am überlegen das neue Elite zu kaufen

Is das die 2 oder 3-fach Kurbel?
Und warum diese komischen Easton Laufräder?


----------



## Kasselaner__ (6. August 2010)

Schautnach 3-Fach Kurbel aus.

Was gibts den gegen Easton aus zu setzen?


----------



## Vincy (6. August 2010)

*Cube 2011*
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cube-2011-new-trail-bikes-hardtails-and-freeride-rig-27295


*New AMS Line-Up:*

*AMS Super HPC* 100
*AMS 110, 130, 150 (HPA)*











*AMS Super HPC *100mm (fast kpl aus Carbon; Rahmengewicht mit Fox RP23 1900g)









*AMS details:*



 

 

 

 





*Elite Super HPC* (Rahmengewicht 950g)









*Details:* 





 





*Elite HPT (Titan)*



 

 

 






*Hanzz*







 

 




Stereo und Fritzz sollen weitgehend unverändert bleiben.

Alle Bilder noch Demo Bikes vom Cube Presse Launch!


----------



## Kasselaner__ (6. August 2010)

Ich hoffe ja, das der "Cube" Schriftzug sich noch ändert. Der gefällt gar nicht. Die Leitungsverlegung der Hinteren Bremse beim AMS finde ich auch nicht so toll. Ein Ast, der aus dem Unterholz ragt, und schon ist es um die Leitung geschehen.......


----------



## riedlmich (6. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffentlich gibts da noch ein anderes Design. Das hier gezeigte
ist ja gruselig!!! Bis jetzt haben sich die Bikes immer noch auch 
durch sehr gutes Design dargestellt, das hier sieht schon sehr nach
"Old School" aus.

Grüsse
Michl


----------



## decline (6. August 2010)

wahnsinn ist dieser cube schriftzug hässlich... bäh


----------



## Salamander301 (6. August 2010)

:kotzie Umlenkwippe geht mal gar nicht! Genauso der Schriftzug... Die 150mm am Heck und die 12mm Steckachse hätte ich aber gern ....


----------



## Limubai (7. August 2010)

also ich  mag den Schriftzug...
Elite HPC kommt mal auf meine sehr sehr kurze liste..
warte nur noch auf das Merida O.Nine 2011 

P/L wird dann entscheiden....


----------



## Salamander301 (7. August 2010)

Aber wenn das AMS 150 wirklich auf den Markt kommen sollte, ist es vom Federweg und den Features (X-12) her der Konkurennt zum Stereo.


----------



## mi2 (7. August 2010)

sieht alles bissel farblos aus. is jetzt keins dabei was mir richtig gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (7. August 2010)

Salamander301 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das AMS 150 wirklich auf den Markt kommen sollte, ist es vom Federweg und den Features (X-12) her der Konkurennt zum Stereo.



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, welchen Sinn 150 beim AMS haben. Im Vergleich ist das AMS doch eher für Touren/Marathon gedacht (je nach Ausstattung). Wozu dann 150mm v/h an einem Tourenbike?

naitsirhC


----------



## monkey10 (7. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ... Sinn 150 beim AMS haben. Im Vergleich ist das AMS doch eher für Touren/Marathon gedacht (je nach Ausstattung). Wozu dann 150mm v/h an einem Tourenbike?



Naja.. da könnten wir eine endlose Diskussion starten. Viele andere Hersteller haben bereits "langhubige Tourer od. All-Mountains" im Programm. Aber diese ganze Einteilung ist sowieso nur Marketing...

Durch den realen Sattelrohrwinkel eines AMS ist es auf jedenfall möglich einen relativ kleinen Rahmen zu fahren - verglichen mit einem Fritzz od. Stereo. Bei letzteren verändert sich ja der Sitzwinkel je nach Sattelstützenauszug (umso weiter draußen, desto weiter verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt Richtung Hinterrad).

Weiters könnte es sein, dass ein AMS mit 150mm FW längere Kettenstreben und damit auch einen längeren Radstand bekommt - verglichen mit dem Stereo.

Vielen Einsteigern ist vielleicht auch die Dämpferanlenkung beim AMS sympathischer als beim Stereo/Fritzz. Für mich jetzt kein wirkliches Kriterium - aber IMHO hat das AMS125 gegenüber dem Stereo wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich aus Marketinggründen seine Existenzberechtigung.

Für was man jetzt ein Rad benutzt, sollte nicht nur von der Einteilung eines Herstellers in eine fiktive Kategorie abhängen (demnach müsste ja ein normaler Tourenbiker vernünftigerweise mind. 4 Mountainbikes besitzen), sondern der Ausstattung und Fahrtechnik des Besitzers. Letztendlich sind ja alles Mountainbikes.

Wenn man das AMS150 mit vernüftigen breiten Reifen, stabilen LRS, 150er-Gabel mit Steckachse, kürzeren Vorbau, breiten Lenker und adäquaten Bremsen ausstattet, dann hat es sehr wohl im "All-Mountain-Plus" Segment seine Berechtigung 

Der Rahmen ist ja schwerer und stabiler als der des zB Canyon Nerve AM .

Was mich eher interessieren würde ist ob das Bike immer noch so im Federweg versackt. Ob ein längerer Dämpfer bzw ein Hub von 57mm verbaut ist und welche Kennlinie der Hinterbau des neuen AMS hat. 

Und ob sie wieder wie beim Fritzz den gleichen LRS (mit einer Maulweite von 19mm) verbauen wie bei einem Reaction

Ich selbst bin auf der Suche nach einem tourentauglichen Enduro/Freerider. Weder das AMS150 noch das Fritzz überzeugen mich. Cube hat leider noch immer kein Bike ähnlich dem Canyon Torque im Programm (Tourentauglich, flacher Lenkwinkel, Bikepark-Freigabe). Anm.: Das Hänzz ist (für meine Begriffe) nicht tourentauglich


----------



## decline (7. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin auf der Suche nach einem tourentauglichen Enduro/Freerider. Weder das AMS150 noch das Fritzz überzeugen mich. Cube hat leider noch immer kein Bike ähnlich dem Canyon Torque im Programm (Tourentauglich, flacher Lenkwinkel, Bikepark-Freigabe). Anm.: Das Hänzz ist (für meine Begriffe) nicht tourentauglich



dito. check mal das canyon strive


----------



## Salamander301 (7. August 2010)

> Wenn man das AMS150 mit vernüftigen breiten Reifen, stabilen LRS, 150er-Gabel mit Steckachse, kürzeren Vorbau, breiten Lenker und adäquaten Bremsen ausstattet, dann hat es sehr wohl im "All-Mountain-Plus" Segment seine Berechtigung



Jop, wie beim jetzigen 125 halt ;-). Verstehe sowieso nicht, dass Cube nen 100mm Vorbau an nem AM montiert...


----------



## monkey10 (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> dito. check mal das canyon strive



schon gesehen...

wenn aber ein canyon, dann wahrscheinlich ein torque. bin das vertride in saalbach einen tag lang testgefahren. bergab ein hammer und bergauf besser als mein AMS125.


----------



## newbiker95 (9. August 2010)

hoffentlich ändern die das stereo nich so krass vom design
der schriftzug is echt voll müll!


----------



## Kasselaner__ (10. August 2010)

Noch ein paar Infos über das AMS:

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/08/cube-2011-part-1-new-ams-range/


----------



## Musicman (10. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Anm.: Das Hänzz ist (für meine Begriffe) nicht tourentauglich



Moin , warum nicht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2010)

Moinsen.

Mal eine Frage: Wann sind Cubes in der Regel vergriffen? Ich werde mir das nächste Jahr ein Hanzz The One zulegen und muss wissen, wann ich genug Geld zusammengekratzt haben muss. Werden am Saisonende, wenn die 2012er Räder kommen, noch welche übrig sein? Was könnt ihr, von euren bisherigen Erfahrungen ausgehend, dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyHeuler (11. August 2010)

Ich bestell mein Bike (Cube Elite) immer nach der Eurobike, welches dann meist Anfang März geliefert wird. Die meisten Bikes werden ebenfalls von Ende Februar bis April/Mai geliefert.

Sofern du bis zum Ende der Saison wartest und auf ein Schnäppchen hoffst, kann es dir passieren, dass dein Bike in der passenden Größe nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Mein Tipp wäre daher lieber schon im September/ Oktober bestellen und dafür meist 10-20 % Rabatt beim Händler kassieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

Wie gehe ich das denn am besten an? Ich dackele nach der EB zum Cubehändler hier umme Ecke, knalle den Katalog auf die Theke und bestelle ein Hanzz, dazu ein wenig Vorkasse dalassen, und handele gleich mal 10-20% runter, weils so lange dauert, bis es ankommt?


----------



## BillyHeuler (12. August 2010)

Genau so.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2010)

Na denn werde ich es so machen. Dankeschee .


----------



## Kasselaner__ (13. August 2010)

*Part 2 of the Singletrackworld review on the 2011*

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/08/cube-2011-part-2-hanzz-and-the-hardtails/


----------



## Bymike (14. August 2010)

Ich bin schon gespannt auf den verkaufsfertigen Look der Fahrräder. Die Formen find ich schonmal richtig genial - und auf jeden Fall fortschrittlich gegenüber den alten Rahmen. 

Schade, dass es beim Stereo noch keinen richtigen Nachfolger geben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (14. August 2010)

das hanzz wird vermutlich schon in den nächsten wochen zu haben sein vermute ich


----------



## Musicman (14. August 2010)




----------



## schlupp (15. August 2010)

Aber "Brüche" soll man doch kühlen. Sonst schwillt es doch an wie sau ;-)

By the way: Sieht das schittig aus!


----------



## two wheels (17. August 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil hab eben das 2011er Reaction Elixir R bestellt. Tolle Ausstattung/ (tolle Farbe) und der Preis - naja was solls


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Darf man fragen wo und wann es geliefert werden soll?


----------



## two wheels (17. August 2010)

Darf man natürlich. Gemäss Händler bzw. Aussendienst von CUBE: Ende September in Zürich CH


----------



## Mircwidu (17. August 2010)

also kumpel hat am Mittwoch bestellt und aussage ende August anfang September bekommen. Hat die billigere Variante genommen.

Ich hoffe das es bald kommt und ich das ding mal wieder probe reiten kann 

Also das Hannz meint.

Edit sagt:
nicht Mittwoch sondern hat gestern Montag bestellt


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Hui, na wenn das so ist, bestelle ich mir das Hanzz am Donnerstag .


----------



## Mircwidu (17. August 2010)

Wann es natrülich genau kommt weiß keiner so genau auser Cube.
Oder einfach mal deinen Händler bei Cube anrufen lassen. Dann gibts bestimmt mal ein paar aussagen.


----------



## two wheels (17. August 2010)

Ich bin ebenfalls sehr gespannt da ich noch nie ein CUBE gefahren bin bzw. hatte. 
Wollte ursprünglich was anderes aber die Ausstattung hat mich dann sehr angesprochen.
Ausserdem (darf ich das hier sagen ) will ich für längere Touren auch Gepäcktaschen und somit einen Gepäckträger montieren und das geht leider auch nicht bei allen Marken.

Der Aussendienstler von Cube geht morgen beim Händler vorbei und der gibt dann gleich die Bestellung auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Wann es natürlich genau kommt weiß keiner so genau auser Cube.


selbst letzeres wuerde ich nach den erfahrungen der letzten jahre stark in zweifel ziehen.


----------



## swatch-team (23. August 2010)

Servus

Habe ich heute bei meinem CUBE Händler entdeckt - Cube LTD 2011 
Schaltung ist übrigens 3x10 













Wenn einer nen Blick drauf werfen will - das Rad steht bei JuMa Zweiräder in Glattbach.

Gruß


----------



## Cortina (23. August 2010)

swatch-team schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Habe ich heute bei meinem CUBE Händler entdeckt - Cube LTD 2011
> Schaltung ist übrigens 3x10
> ...



Oh Gott, haben die das schreckliche Logo wirklich umgesetzt, ich habe ja still und heimlich gehofft, das es nur bei den Prototypen so aussieht.

Guido


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. August 2010)

Ich finde das gut. Dezenter als das alte.


----------



## dusi__ (24. August 2010)

logo =


----------



## Cortezsi (24. August 2010)

Das Logo ist locker - sehr dezent.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2010)

bin heute per zufall zu einer probefahrt eines ams 120 gekommen. Hat sich echt gut angefühlt...jetzt bin ich doch wieder ins grübeln gekommen...cube oder das neue element. Mal schauen


----------



## nullstein (24. August 2010)

Musicman schrieb:


>



Das nenn ich peinlich!!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Wird ja auf der finalen Version verbessert. Insofern lediglich einen Lacher wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbiker95 (27. August 2010)

ich checks nich...
was is damit


----------



## nullstein (27. August 2010)

Da steht *Active Break Cooling*!!!! Und jetzt überleg mal (oder leo.org) was break heißt!


----------



## fatz (27. August 2010)

aeh! ja? stimmt doch so


----------



## Magic21 (27. August 2010)

Ist doch cool so eine eingebaute Pausenabkühlung, muss man nicht mehr so viele Getränke mitschleppen.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Cawi (27. August 2010)

peinlicher als pause wäre aber wenn man das Break als BRUCH bezeichnen würde...
Ist ja genau das was jeder an seinem Hinterbau will...


----------



## Markus i35 (27. August 2010)

Ich glaube das mit dem "break" haben noch nicht alle verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (27. August 2010)

Markus i35 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit dem "break" haben noch nicht alle verstanden.



Ich auch 
Englisch ist ja auch schweeeer


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Jaja, mit dem break/*brake* und meet/meat usw. hat sich nun mal nicht jeder.


----------



## newbiker95 (27. August 2010)

ja selbst wenn man das übersetz kmmt da doch nix gescheites bei raus iwas mit aktivem brechungs abkühlen...
hää?! xD


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Das ist ein banaler Tippfehler! Es soll Brake Cooling heissen!!! Ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## newbiker95 (27. August 2010)

das die da iwas falsch geschrieben haben is schon klaa...


----------



## newbiker95 (27. August 2010)

aber was meinen die den mit bremsen abkühlen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Ach nee. Und warum schmeisst du das dann in den Übersetzer?


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. August 2010)

> aber was meinen die den mit bremsen abkühlen?



Die meinen 1. die neuen Shimanos mit Kühlrippen
und 2. Hauptsächlich ihre super tolle Rahmenkonstruktion die die Luft zur Bremsscheibe drücken soll 

Soweit zur Theorie...

Mfg


----------



## newbiker95 (28. August 2010)

achsoooooo xD


----------



## Themeankitty (28. August 2010)

Hier wirds immer lustiger! 
HA HA Fantastisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## js75 (30. August 2010)

Ich habe bei diesem Anbieter schonmal eine Liste einiger 2011er Modelle mit Preisen gefunden:
http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...62353091/Categories/Cube_Bikes_Neuheiten_2011


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (30. August 2010)

Also das Elite find ich richtig schick!
Wollte ja eigentlich kein Cube mehr.
Naja, mal abwarten was an Komponenten so alles verbaut ist!

in ein paar Tagen wissen wir mehr....


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2010)

Am 1.September also Eurobike beginn, werden auf der Cube Website die 2011 Modelle sehen zu sein.


----------



## mi2 (30. August 2010)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Am 1.September also Eurobike beginn, werden auf der Cube Website die 2011 Modelle sehen zu sein.



mal hoffen das sie nicht alle bikes so kotzhässlich gemacht haben. bin schon sehr aufs stereo gespannt


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2010)

Ich bin erlich gesagt auch sehr gespannt auf die neuen Modelle (wie jeder hier)


----------



## Tice (1. September 2010)

auf cube.eu gibs die neuen Modelle zu bestaunen. Bin froh das ich ein 2010er Stereo habe. Allerdings sind die black-green und black-blue Lackierungen von Sting und Elite der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Smiddi (1. September 2010)

Cube hat die neuen Modelle heute auf die Homepage gestellt 

http://cube.eu/


----------



## Kasselaner__ (1. September 2010)

irgendwie bin ich doch froh, das ich mir das AMS 125 Elixir CR 2010 gegönnt habe.......


----------



## Salamander301 (1. September 2010)

Das ams 150 sl ist ein traum . Und gott sei dank ohne den hässlichen schriftzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (1. September 2010)

Gibts schon irgendwo ne Preisliste?


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. September 2010)

Tice schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die black-green und black-blue Lackierungen von Sting und Elite der Wahnsinn!



Yop, das Black-Blue Sting sieht echt geil aus, genauso wie das weiß-blaue Fritzz. Und vorallem gibt es endlich schwarze XT-Kurbeln , Revelation mit 2 Step und Steckachse klingt auch interessant...


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

*AMS Super HPC SL*





*AMS Super HPC Race*





*Stereo HPC SL*





*Stereo HPC Team*





*Stereo HPC Race*





*Stereo HPC PRO* 





*Sting HPC SL*





*Sting HPC Race*





*Sting HPC PRO*





*Stereo Team*





*Stereo Race*





*Stereo PRO*





*Stereo WLS*





*Fritzz SL*





*Fritzz PRO*





*AMS HPC Team*





*AMS HPC PRO*


----------



## js75 (1. September 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Gibts schon irgendwo ne Preisliste?



Preise zu einigen 2011er Modellen gibt es in diesem Shop:
http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...62353091/Categories/Cube_Bikes_Neuheiten_2011


----------



## fatz (1. September 2010)

hab grad durch den katalog geblaettert. cube scheint von den hayes gulasch-bremsen noch
nicht genug zu haben. sogar ans stereo schrauben sie das ding.


----------



## icube (1. September 2010)

ja hab ich auch festgestellt und die farbkombis sind auch nicht wirklich der wahnsinn die felgen sind viel zu heavy von den farben her (zb fritzz sl, stereo sl), naja manchmal wäre weniger einfach mehr! also ich bin echt entäuscht sowohl von den ausstattungfarianten also auch von den farben und designs! Einzig die schwarze xt kurbel is echt was feines aber sonst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (1. September 2010)

also das einzige was mir noch gu gefallen würde ist das *Super HPC SL*
die Teamfarben find ich einfach viel viel viel zu bunt!
wie icube bereits geschrieben hat, weniger ist manchmal mehr!


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

*AMS 150 Race*





*AMS 150 SL*





*AMS 130 Team*





*AMS 130 Race*





*AMS 130 SL*





*AMS 130 PRO*





*AMS 110 Race*





*AMS 110 PRO*





*AMS 110 SL*


----------



## mi2 (1. September 2010)

ahh endlich die neuen bilder . mir fällt auf das es viele farbkombies dieses jahr vom stereo gibt  (7 stück). rein von der optic gefällt mir das AMS Super HPC Race und das Sting HPC PRO.


bei den stereos ist mir zuviel schwarz. und die B/W version dieses jahr hat weiss,rot und schwarz ca zu gleichen teilen in sich. das Stereo HPC Race ist auch ganz ok. noch einige weiße anbauparts dran und dann rockt das. gefallen tun mir die schwarzen XT kurbeln.


----------



## Sentilo (1. September 2010)

Krasse Modellflut! 29 verschiedene Fullys, 8 verschiedene Reactions. Da heißt es brüten über den Details ...

Ach, und zwei Cube-Schriftzüge haben sie jetzt auch.


----------



## Mircwidu (1. September 2010)

also die neuen Fritzz Farbcombos sind ja mal richtig zum :kotz:

Das Hanzz sieht aber auch geil aus. Schön dezente Farbkombo.


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

*Elite HPC Race*





*Elite HPC SL*





*Elite HPC PRO*





*Elite HPT*





*Reaction GTC SL*





*Reaction SL*


----------



## Cawi (1. September 2010)

weiß jemand obs die schwarze XT auch als OEM gibt?


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2010)

das neue CUBE Logo ist ja wirklich schrecklich!

Mir gefällt das AMS150 SL. Die Sticker von den Felgen weg und gut ist 

*grübel* woher schnell Geld bekommen *grübel*


----------



## christian27884 (1. September 2010)

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird aber jetzt richtig ausgereizt. Nichtmal die Sting Topmodelle kriegen mehr nen Carbon Muddy-Board. SRAM Komponenten hab ich auf den ersten Blick auch noch nicht gesehn, dafür sehr zweifelhafte Bremsen. 

Pro:

einige tolle Farbkombis (schwarz-matt)
Reifen schwarz-matt
XT Kurbel schwarz

Kontra:

einige Farbkombis 
kein SRAM
Bremsen 
sogar Satteltechnisch machens nen downgrade


Gewichtstechnisch hab ich jetzt noch nichts verglichen (wahre Werte sind ja auch noch abzuwarten)

Shimano 3x10 muss sich auch erstmal beweisen

Aber hauptsache darunter Werbung mit den 2010-Tests für die 2011 Bikes machen

Bin froh darüber für mich und meine Freundin 2010 Modelle gekauft zu haben

mfg


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> weiß jemand obs die schwarze XT auch als OEM gibt?


 

Wahrscheinlich nur als OEM-Ware, habe ich bisher auch nur hier bei den Cube bikes gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird aber jetzt richtig ausgereizt. Nichtmal die Sting Topmodelle kriegen mehr nen Carbon Muddy-Board.


 
Das Carbon Muddy-Board war noch nie *serienmäßig* dabei. Lag immer im Ermessen des jeweiligen Händlers, ob er es als Zugabe dabei gibt. 
Was spricht da gegen die Sättel? Teilweise sind da jetzt sogar welche mit Carbongestell dabei und nicht wie sonst üblich mit Manganesegestell.


----------



## Beff94 (1. September 2010)

Cube AMS 150 SL 
hat des nur vorne 150mm oder auch hinten???

Insgesamt sind die Modelle ja sehr gelungen(aus meiner Sicht )

Und des Epo is ja auch mal hamma


----------



## Themeankitty (1. September 2010)

Ich find einige Farbkombis bei den 2011 so ok,aber z.B das Sting schau mit den 2011 Farben bei weitem nicht so toll aus wie die 2010 Modelle  ,und außerdem verbauen sie auch keine Avid Bremsen mehr, dies find ich sehr schade.


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Cube AMS 150 SL
> hat des nur vorne 150mm oder auch hinten???


 
Vorne und Hinten 150mm. Die Angabe in der Modellbezeichnung ist beim AMS immer auf den hinteren Federweg bezogen.


----------



## FWck (1. September 2010)

Die typische PDF-Datei mit den Preisen ist noch nicht aufgetaucht, oder?

Ich überleg' mir grade echt, wie das AMS 150 und das Stereo zusammenpassen: Beide X12, 150mm, die 32 Talas und sogar Fat Alberts. Aber gut, soll ja nicht unser Problem sein 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## christian27884 (1. September 2010)

@ vincy

Bei den Sting Modellen 2010 war das Carbon Muddy Board serienmäßig dabei. Stand so auf der Cube HP und jedes Sting das ich bei uns in den Läden sah hatte es auch.

2010 hatte jedes Stereo und Fritzz Modell den Gobi XM. 

2011 nur die Fritzzes und die teureren Stereos. 

Wenn du mal mit so nen RFR gefahren bist dann weisst was ich mein. (Kann aber auch Geschmachssache sein) 

Habe mich auch nur auf die Fritzz und Stereo Modelle bezogen. Bei den AMS kenn ich die Unterschiede zu letzten Jahr nicht


----------



## benden (1. September 2010)

Tolle Modelle dabei - da wird bei mir der Umstieg aufn Fully wohl auch anstehen... (AMS 110 Race oder AMS 130 Team).
Was kann ich bei einer Inzahlungnahme meines alten Cube Limited Race 2008 erwarten (Zustand gut)?


----------



## bender_79 (1. September 2010)

Letztes Jahr wurde etwas an der Ausstattung gespart um den Verkaufspreis zu halten und dieses Jahr sind die Modell ca 100 Euro teurer.

Mich würd auch mal die Abgrenzung zwischen Stereo und AMS 150 interessieren


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. September 2010)

Hast du schon Preise gefunden? Mich würd mal  interessieren was das LTD TEAM kostest. Mein 2010er hat ja nich annähernd solch eine Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (1. September 2010)

js75 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei diesem Anbieter schonmal eine Liste einiger 2011er Modelle mit Preisen gefunden:
> http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...62353091/Categories/Cube_Bikes_Neuheiten_2011



Ja, hier wurde der Link eine Seite vorher schon gepostet...

LTD Team kommt jetzt wieder mit Reba (bis 2009), kostet dafür aber auch 1099,- (wie früher das Race).


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

Hier sind teilweise schon neue Preise. Hat sich aber nicht viel getan. 
http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...62353091/Categories/Cube_Bikes_Neuheiten_2011


----------



## webhood (1. September 2010)

Je länger ich mir das neue Lineup ansehe und im Detail vergleiche, desto mehr kotz ich mich an dass ich keine 2010er Modelle mehr bekommen habe.



bender_79 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurde etwas an der Ausstattung gespart um den Verkaufspreis zu halten und dieses Jahr sind die Modell ca 100 Euro teurer.



... und an der Ausstattung wurde gespart, dass nennt sich dann wohl Deckungsbeitragsmaximierung.

Ein Beispiel, schaut euch mal das AMS WLS PRO an:

2010er
- gute Ausstattung
- 2000 Euro

2011er
- schlechtere Ausstattung
- 2200 Euro

web


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. September 2010)

Naja statt einer hochklassigeren Bremse wie die RX oder Elixir wurde halt Hayes verbaut.  DafÃ¼r eine bessere Schaltung, XT Naben, bessere Kurbel und ne Reba. Ich find 100â¬ Aufpreis geht da in Ordnung. Mit der RX hab ich ScheibenmÃ¤Ãig eh nur Probleme.


----------



## BillyHeuler (1. September 2010)

Das neue Elite Race ist gegen das alte Elite R1 Mag satte 300 Euro teurer und das bei fast gleicher Ausstattung! Soviel zum Thema moderate Preiserhöhung.


----------



## LOLO_90 (1. September 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Habe soeben den Katalog der 2011er Modellen angeschaut und mit erstaunen endeckt, dass das Central SL nicht mehr aufgefüht ist. 
Wird es somit 2011 kein Central SL mehr geben?
Habe auf ein Central SL Nachfolger mit 11-Gang Shimano Nabe gehofft.


Grüsse und einen schönen Abend aus dem Seeland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterES (2. September 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> @ vincy
> 
> Bei den Sting Modellen 2010 war das Carbon Muddy Board serienmäßig dabei. Stand so auf der Cube HP und jedes Sting das ich bei uns in den Läden sah hatte es auch.
> 
> ...



Hallo ,
nein die  Muddy Board sind noch nie dabei gewesen!
Auf der Cube HP ist das alls Zubehör aufgelistet!
Hab mein Sting aber "mit" bekommen !!
Kommt halt auf den Händler an!!

Gruß Peter

P.S : Oben bleiben !!!


----------



## benden (2. September 2010)

benden schrieb:


> Tolle Modelle dabei - da wird bei mir der Umstieg aufn Fully wohl auch anstehen... (AMS 110 Race oder AMS 130 Team).
> Was kann ich bei einer Inzahlungnahme meines alten Cube Limited Race 2008 erwarten (Zustand gut)?


Hat keiner ne ungefähre Hausnummer? 300-400?
Gruß


----------



## Bymike (2. September 2010)

Bei den Bike Bravos (haben auch nen onlinemarkt) nachschauen, was vergleichbare kosten und dann noch nen gewissen verhandlungsspielraum dazurechnen, dann fährst du ganz gut. 
Und regt euch nicht zu sehr über die höheren Preise auf, wer die uvp bezahlt ist selbst schuld 

Aber Hayes bremsen kämen mir nie mehr ans Rad, da müssten sie sich stark verbessern.


----------



## j.wayne (2. September 2010)

Was ich besonders Schlimm finde das die jetzt ans Stereo Pro ne Gruppenlose Kurbel dranbaun. Da bezahlt man für so en Rad um die 2000 Euro und hat dann ne billigkurbel dran. Die sollen sich net so viel bei Spastilized abschaun.


----------



## Scaler94 (2. September 2010)

BillyHeuler schrieb:


> Das neue Elite Race ist gegen das alte Elite R1 Mag satte 300 Euro teurer und das bei fast gleicher Ausstattung! Soviel zum Thema moderate Preiserhöhung.



Is auch en neuer Rahmen und die neue X.0


----------



## Zapp83 (2. September 2010)

Hmmm... ich frage mich noch immer was es mit dem Elite Super HPC auf sich hat, welches vorab überall in der Internet-"Presse" angekündigt wurde! 

Auf der Seite von Cube und im Katalog finde ich für 2011 nur SL, RACE und PRO. 

Kann mich jemand aufklären was es mit dem Modell nun auf sich hat? 
Gibts das? Gibts das nicht?

Gruß


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2010)

Beim *Super* HPC (SHPC) ist es eine komplett neue Carbon-Konstruktion (leichter, steifer).

Siehe unter der Beschreibung "*Technologie*" http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/hpc-series/elite-hpc-race/




Einige Angaben im Katalog und auf deren Webseite sind noch teilweise fehlerhaft. 


Zitat:



 *CUBE Bikes - official page* We will have a close look as soon as we get back from Eurobike. And of course we will correct occuring errors. We wanted to have the new site and new models for you online as quickly as possible. Sorry that we`ve missed a few errors.


----------



## Mr.Zero (2. September 2010)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Gewichtstechnisch hab ich jetzt noch nichts verglichen


 Ich habe mal kurz bei meinem geschaut, ob mein 2010 er Reaction GTC pro jetzt irgendwie alt aussieht...

Also der Trend zu mehr weiß bleibt ungebrochen, die neue Farbkombination mit weißem Unterrohr und schwarzer Schrift wirkt für mich viel unharmonischer als das schwungvolle 2010er Design. 

Die Pedale kommen jetzt von der Marke "None"  und das Gewicht ist bei diesem Modell von 10,6 auf 11,3  gestiegen.

Von daher freue ich mich erst mal, dass ich genau in 2010 zugeschlagen habe 

Warum ist das neue GTC pro jetzt aber schwerer?
- Druckfehler?
- schwerere Komponenten?
- noch schwerere Laufräder als vorher (4,2 kg)?
- soliderer Rahmen?

Der letzte Punkte wäre natürlich kritisch für das 2010er Modell, aber ansonsten: 

Entspannte Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2010)

Nicht nur das Reaction GTC auch das Alu Reaction ist um 0,5 kg schwerer, aber warum ??????
Kann mir das bitte einer Erklären.


----------



## dusi__ (2. September 2010)

ich glaub da sind noch genug fehler drin,

schaut mal einer genau auf die kurbel bei den reactions, da steht dick und fett XT und unten in der beschreibung slx,

da muss noch viel ausgebessert werden.

was mich gewundert hat war das *schöne Reaction SL* 

alurahmen, 10,x kilo, und dann das erste reaction carbon liegt bei 11,x kg.

find ich komisch, hätte ich doch lieber n paar carbon rahmen oder modelle weggelassen 

aber warten wir nochmal paar tage ab dann sieht alles schon wieder anders aus, 

glaube auch nich das die einfach die stereos und co. n´ gutes kilo schwerer gemacht haben aus jux und dollerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (2. September 2010)

noch was zum Thema Fehler in den Beschreibungen.

Beim AMS WLS PRO ist in der Beschreibung eine RS Reba gelistet, auf den Produktbildern hingegen ist ne RS Revelation.

Wie soll da der Käufer schlau draus werden???

web


----------



## Mircwidu (2. September 2010)

schaut sehr genial aus:


----------



## Salamander301 (2. September 2010)

So schaut das Hanzz wesentlich besser aus als das '10  Wurde das überhaupt ausgeliefert??


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2010)

Nein, wurde es nicht.

Mir persönlich gefiel es ohne das Weiß besser, aber so schaut es auch noch immer sehr gut aus.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. September 2010)

Das Attention ist ja mal das klassische Blenderbike was?! XT Schalterk aber Alivio Umwerfer und Shifter. 
FÃ¼r 700â¬ echt ein bissel arm.  
10fach Schaltung wird wohl jetzt Standart?


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2010)

Hier die aktuellen Cube 2011 Preise
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...-Bikes/2011er-Modelle/Cube/Fullsuspension.htm
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_kat/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/2011er-Modelle/Cube/Hardtail.htm


----------



## mi2 (2. September 2010)

krass nen 5k euro stereo.was ich richtig ******** finde das es jedes modell nur in einer ausführung gibt. fand ich besser als es für einen rahmen 3 ausführungen gab . und dann gibt es ab 3000 euro erst xt parts. ich glaube 2011 lohnt es sich richtig sich nur das frameset zu kaufen


----------



## Juuro (3. September 2010)

Hmmm, wie lang halten sich denn so Preise? Werden die erst in nem Jahr billiger, oder kann man da auch schon in nem halben Jahr o.ä. mit ner Preissenkung rechnen?

Spekuliere auf ein AMS 110 Pro/Race oder ein AMS 130 Team ... 
Werden die eigentlich hier als teuer bewertet? Mein nicht so geschultes Auge hält die Preise für angemessen.

Wie schnell sind die neuen Räder eigentlich bei den Händlern?


----------



## floggel (3. September 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das Attention ist ja mal das klassische Blenderbike was?! XT Schalterk aber Alivio Umwerfer und Shifter.
> Für 700 echt ein bissel arm.


Und Naben aus der untersten Schublade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (3. September 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie lang halten sich denn so Preise? Werden die erst in nem Jahr billiger, oder kann man da auch schon in nem halben Jahr o.ä. mit ner Preissenkung rechnen?
> 
> Spekuliere auf ein AMS 110 Pro/Race oder ein AMS 130 Team ...
> Werden die eigentlich hier als teuer bewertet? Mein nicht so geschultes Auge hält die Preise für angemessen.
> ...



Die Preise liegen wohl etwas über denen der Vorjahresmodelle, wenn man die schlechtere Ausstattung mitberücksichtigt, liegen sie teilweise sogar deutlich darüber.
Besonders an den Laufrädern wurde gespart (anstatt DT-Swiss gibt´s jetzt meistens RFR mit SunRingle-Naben). Auch die Sättel sind jetzt von der Eigenmarke RFR.
Pedale gibt´s auch keine mehr dazu.
Bei den Bremsen wurde auch meistens eine Nummer günstiger verbaut.

Gruß


----------



## fatz (3. September 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Bei den Bremsen wurde auch meistens eine Nummer günstiger verbaut.


wenn ich mir anschaue wo ueberall die stroker dran ist, haette ich hier eher das
wort schrott gebraucht. mein naechstes rad ist ganz sicher kein cube.


----------



## drexsack (3. September 2010)

Hmm da freut man sich ja richtig über sein 09er Modell


----------



## motorsportfreak (3. September 2010)

oder sogar über ein 2008 mit 2010 Rahmen und einigen neuen Teilen.....


----------



## Beff94 (3. September 2010)

Hi,
ich finde des Hanzz am geilsten, will mir dieses Jahr eh ein Freerider kaufen, der auch mal für kleinere Touren zu gebrauchen ist.
Und für 2.600,00 kann man nicht meckern.

Also wer Interesse an einem AMS 125 K24 hat, schnell melden. Dann wird hier demnächst ein Hanzz rumgeseistern


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue wo ueberall die stroker dran ist, haette ich hier eher das
> wort schrott gebraucht. mein naechstes rad ist ganz sicher kein cube.


Dann schau mal bei den anderen Herstellern vorbei! Da siehts auch nicht besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaler94 (3. September 2010)

Gibts irgentwo auch preise der Rahmensets genauer gesagt des Elites?


----------



## mtb_matthias (3. September 2010)

Interessiere mich auf für Preise für Rahmensets, mich interessieren Hanzz und AMS 130? Gibt's das AMS 130 überhaupt als Rahmenset?


----------



## Cortina (4. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue wo ueberall die stroker dran ist, haette ich hier eher das
> wort schrott gebraucht. mein naechstes rad ist ganz sicher kein cube.



Hatte jetzt eine Woche Zeit genau hinzuschauen und kann Dir nur zustimmen, das downgrading der Komponeten (...die Preise werden ja nicht erhöht ) ist wirklich extrem. Keine Sram Teile mehr und nur noch Blender Konfigurationen, ob Cube damit auf dem richtigen weg ist.....

Grüße
Guido

...noch vier Stunden dann ist es überstanden


----------



## r19andre (4. September 2010)

Hey,

also nachdem ich gestern auf der EB war muss ich feststellen, das so gut wie alle Bikes in Natura WESENTLICH besser aussehen als auf irgendwelchen Bildern.

Und was die Preise angeht müsstet ihr mal den gesamten Bikemarkt beobachten. Da bekommt ihr immer noch bei Cube eines der besten PLV für ein Fachhandelsrad.

Vergleicht doch nicht immer "oh mein altes aber...."
Die Preise werden leider nicht nur von hier bestimmt. Wird doch alles nur In Dollar und Yen bezahlt und wenn der Euro gegenüber fürn Ar... ist passiert halt sowas.

Man sieht es doch auch an den Ersatzteilpreisen, die im Laufe des Jahres explodiert sind.

Was aber geil kommt sind die vielen Sram Parts  bei vielen Herstellern

bin die neue XTR auf der Rolle gefahren und im Vergleich die XX.
ich steige jetzt im Winter um auf Sram XX und werde meien XTR veräußern.

Ach ja die neuen Fullys alla AMS kommen früh. im März.....

Dafür gibbet aber demnächst zwei AMS 125 Messemodelle sowie ein AMS100 jeweils mit Fox Dämpfer !!!

so habe fertig ..... FEUER los 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Firefighter (4. September 2010)

also ich schätze mal das sich die preise der rahmenkits zu den alten kaum unterscheiden... das elite 2009 rahmenkit hat um die 1300 euro gekostet.

gruss
andi


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier die aktuellen Cube 2011 Preise
> http://


 
jetzt auch als pdf-Datei 

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...leadmin/bilder/Preislisten/Cube/cube_2011.pdf


----------



## Mircwidu (5. September 2010)

laut Cube auf der B wird es das Hanzz nicht als Rahmenkit geben 
Deswegen werde ich mir seinen Rahmenklon (Bergamont) mal anschauen


----------



## fatz (5. September 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei den anderen Herstellern vorbei! Da siehts auch nicht besser aus


kann sein. ist mir allerdings herzlich egal. werd mal sehen, dass ich bald ein liteville 301
zum ausprobieren untern hintern krieg und wenn's mir taugt, wird das mein naechstes.
auch wenn's ein schweinegeld kostet.
zu cube: ich kann meinen haendler jetzt wirklich verstehen, dass er cube nimmer verkauft.


----------



## S.D. (5. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kann sein. ist mir allerdings herzlich egal. werd mal sehen, dass ich bald ein liteville 301
> zum ausprobieren untern hintern krieg und wenn's mir taugt, wird das mein naechstes.
> auch wenn's ein schweinegeld kostet.
> zu cube: ich kann meinen haendler jetzt wirklich verstehen, dass er cube nimmer verkauft.



Mittlerweile hat mein 3. Händler Cube aus dem Programm geworfen.
Von nicht lieferbaren Bikes konnte auch dieser nicht leben.
Und bis kurz vor der nächsten Eurobike stornieren halt mal sehr viele Kunden ihre Aufträge, nachdem sie die monatelange Wartezeit satt haben.
Außerdem ist es mehr als offensichtlich, daß Cube die "großen" im Geschäft (H & S  u.  MHW-Bikehouse) auf Kosten der kleineren Händler bevorzugt bedient.

Gruß


----------



## snowmaxx (5. September 2010)

Gestern live begutachtet.

Die Farbdesigns bei CUBE sind großteils eine absolute Katastrophe. Ich glaube, spätestens nach zwei Jahren kann man sowas nicht mehr sehen und will was Neues haben. Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund für die eigenwillige Farbgestaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Durus (5. September 2010)

S.D. schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es mehr als offensichtlich, daß Cube die "großen" im Geschäft (H & S  u.  MHW-Bikehouse) auf Kosten der kleineren Händler bevorzugt bedient.
> 
> Gruß



Dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen das ich nur gut 20min Fußweg von H&S entfernt wohne. Wobei ich mir meine Bikes trotzdem lieber bei MHW besorge... finde die Leute im H&S teils einfach nur überheblich und so was unterstütze ich dann nicht noch! Persönlich finde ich es aber auch nicht okay wenn die kleinen Händler so schlecht von Cube beliefert werden!
Jedenfalls werde ich mir das Stereo HPC Race noch etwas genauer ansehen und mir dann evtl holen. Ich hätte mich aber gefreut wenn Cube die Ausstattung nicht Farbgebunden anbieten würde.


----------



## Musicman (5. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kann sein. ist mir allerdings herzlich egal. werd mal sehen, dass ich bald ein liteville 301
> zum ausprobieren untern hintern krieg und wenn's mir taugt, wird das mein naechstes.
> auch wenn's ein schweinegeld kostet.
> zu cube: ich kann meinen haendler jetzt wirklich verstehen, dass er cube nimmer verkauft.





S.D. schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat mein 3. Händler Cube aus dem Programm geworfen.
> Von nicht lieferbaren Bikes konnte auch dieser nicht leben.
> Und bis kurz vor der nächsten Eurobike stornieren halt mal sehr viele Kunden ihre Aufträge, nachdem sie die monatelange Wartezeit satt haben.
> Außerdem ist es mehr als offensichtlich, daß Cube die "großen" im Geschäft (H & S  u.  MHW-Bikehouse) auf Kosten der kleineren Händler bevorzugt bedient.
> ...



Ohje, so schlimm ist es mittlerweille?


----------



## fatz (5. September 2010)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ohje, so schlimm ist es mittlerweille?



was heisst mittlerweile? das mit dem lieferverzuegen ist gar nix neues. ueberleg mal, was
passiert, wenn du als haendler 10 bikes nicht verkaufen kannst, weil sie cube nicht liefert.
das sind gleich mal 15000eier umsatz. dazu sind heuer noch eine ganze menge "gullaschteile" 
(o-ton mein haendler) gekommen, die er dauernd tauschen muss, dass die leute ned nach
2 wochen wieder im laden stehen und jetzt kuendigt cube an, noch mehr von dem mist verbauen 
zu wollen. ich kann sein vorgehen vollkommen verstehen und wuerd's genauso machen.


----------



## Musicman (5. September 2010)

Stimmt, wusste nur nicht dass es solche Ausmaße angenommen hat.


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2010)

Die Cube Preisliste 2011 ist hier zu finden


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2010)

Sorry  die Liste ist jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## zett78 (6. September 2010)

Durus schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen das ich nur gut 20min Fußweg von H&S entfernt wohne. Wobei ich mir meine Bikes trotzdem lieber bei MHW besorge... finde die Leute im H&S teils einfach nur überheblich und so was unterstütze ich dann nicht noch!



Genau die Erfahrungen habe ich dort auch gemacht!!
Gucken tu ich da gerne, auch schon mal was Zubehör kaufen, aber die von der ersten Etage sind für mich passe!


----------



## hebolaco (15. September 2010)

Hi, was meint Ihr. Ist das ein Druckfehler oder ist das Reaction GTC SL wirklich leichter als das Elite Pro. Bis auf die Federgabel und Bremsen gleich, dass Elite hat mehr Carbon verbaut. Ich dachte der Elite Rahmen soll so leicht sein !  Gruß


----------



## squirrel (18. September 2010)

Aus den Gewichten werde ich auch nicht ganz schlau. Aus der Ausstattungsliste erkenne ich auch nicht, warum das Elite SL 2speed 400g leichter ist als die 3speed-Variante...

Weiß jemand was über die Rahmengewichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. September 2010)

gewichtsangaben macht die marketingabteilung, nicht die waage. das ist bei cube nicht anders als bei anderen herstellern


----------



## squirrel (19. September 2010)

@fatz:
klar. ist ja auch immer bei rahmengröße m, weil sich das dann besser anhört.

Aber wie kommen die auf die 400g Unterschied? Die 2-fach-Gruppe soll ja nur knapp 100g leichter sein als die 3-fach. Sind die restlichen 300g nur erfunden?


----------



## hebolaco (19. September 2010)

>>>Aber wie kommen die auf die 400g Unterschied? Die 2-fach-Gruppe soll ja nur knapp 100g leichter sein als die 3-fach. Sind die restlichen 300g nur erfunden?<<<

Das ist gleich das nächste ! Mich würde aber mehr Interessieren warum das Reaction GTC SL leichter als das Elite Pro ist. Das bei gleicher Ausstattung, dass Elite hat noch ne leichtere Gabel und Carbonteile verbaut !

Gruss Hebolaco


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. September 2010)

Das nennt sich Fehler. Das Hanzz war auch mit 14.5kg angegeben, doch der Wert wurde später auf 16.5 korrigiert. Ich kann mir denken, dass bei vielen anderen Modellen das Gewicht ebenfalls nicht stimmt.


----------



## squirrel (19. September 2010)

@hebolaco: 

Bei der Gabel macht das garnicht so viel Unterschied.

Vorteile des Elite Pro (mal oberflächlich gegoogelt):
Die Sid ist 40g leichter als die Fox, der Vorbau auch 20g, ca. 70g beim Lenker, 

Vorteile des GTC:
10g bei den Schalthebeln, jeweils 70g bei den Bremsen, wahrscheinlich beim Sattel ein paar Gramm, bei der Sattelklemme wohl auch.

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen dem GTC und dem Elite liegt ja in der Geometrie, GTC nicht ganz so auf Race getrimmt ist. Preislich wird das GTC SL wohl 100,- billiger sein.


----------



## floggel (19. September 2010)

Die Gewichte auf der Cube-Seite sind Phantasiewerte. Unbedingt im Laden wiegen und nicht auf diese PR-Masche reinfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (19. September 2010)

squirrel schrieb:


> Aus den Gewichten werde ich auch nicht ganz schlau. Aus der Ausstattungsliste erkenne ich auch nicht, warum das Elite SL 2speed 400g leichter ist als die 3speed-Variante...



Hey,
ist schwierig zu erkennen , aber der Preisunterschied machts schon klar.
der LRS.
3-fach = Alu
2-fach = Carbon

und aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre kann ich sagen das die meisten Angaben bei Cube seit knapp 2 Jahren ziemlich genau sind (bei kleinster RH o.Pedal)

hatten schon diverse Räder gewogen als wir Langeweile hatten 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. September 2010)

Das Hanzz SL wiegt mit Pedalen angeblich 16.7kg, dh ohne Pedale sinds um die 16.2-16.3kg.


----------



## Rhymin (24. September 2010)

Wenn die 2011 Modelle jetzt schon geliefert werden, kann es sein das die 2010 Modelle reduziert werden um alles zu verkaufen? Wie z.B bei Canyon


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2010)

Klar, es ist ja Saisonende.


----------



## ThomasAC (25. September 2010)

Rhymin schrieb:


> Wenn die 2011 Modelle jetzt schon geliefert werden, kann es sein das die 2010 Modelle reduziert werden um alles zu verkaufen? Wie z.B bei Canyon



Ja!!



			
				Newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> Cube	Fritzz The One FR Fully	alter Preis: 3199	Megasale: 2199



Quelle: http://www.bikepalast.com/newsletter/september2010_2/


----------



## newbiker95 (25. September 2010)

iwie is ja saisonende eh die beste zeit wenn de neues bike ham willst
kannst endweder das neue nehm und wenn das nich so supaa is halt das alte modell reduziert


----------



## TheMicha (26. September 2010)

active *BREAK* cooling?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Tja, wie es aussieht, wurde das noch nicht korrigiert.


----------



## squirrel (26. September 2010)

Mit "break" kann auch "Lücke" oder "Öffnung" gemeint sein, die dann die "brake", also die Bremse, kühlt. Kluges Wortspiel oder schwaches Englisch...(?)

Ist diese riesige Syntace-Sattelklemme eigentlich dem Carbon-Rahmen verschuldet oder warum baut man solche Teile an Leichtbaurahmen?


----------



## Zapp83 (27. September 2010)

Die is doch mit "Schmutzdichtung" dran, die Syntace Klemme. Schimpft sich glaub ich Superlock!  Kann man problemlos austauschen würd ich sagen. Zumindest ist die nicht speziell für den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Durus (29. Oktober 2010)

Gestern eingetroffen:


----------



## mi2 (30. Oktober 2010)

Durus schrieb:


> Gestern eingetroffen:



 ok das hat echt potential . noch bissel mehr weiß und es wird noch geiler


----------



## marco_m (30. Oktober 2010)

und wie schaltet sich Shimano 3x10?
Würde mich interessieren, danke!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2010)

Nicht anders als 3x9, nur hat man hier noch mehr Gänge, die sich überschneiden. 2x10 wäre sinniger gewesen, 3x10 hat einfach keine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## two wheels (6. November 2010)

Aus Liefertermin Ende September wurde 
- Anfang Oktober
- Mitte/ Ende Oktober
- Anfang November
- Mitte Dezember

Was soll man da noch sagen...


----------



## Glücki (8. November 2010)

two wheels schrieb:


> Aus Liefertermin Ende September wurde
> - Anfang Oktober
> - Mitte/ Ende Oktober
> - Anfang November
> ...



Reduziertes Auslaufmodell beim Händler kaufen, der es vorrätig hat...


----------



## Durus (9. November 2010)

marco_m schrieb:


> und wie schaltet sich Shimano 3x10?
> Würde mich interessieren, danke!



Ich konnte zwar leider nur recht wenig damit fahren, aber bisher fährt sie sich sehr angenehm und der eigentliche Wunsch, das man an der Kassette entsprechend weniger gegenschalten muss, wird auf jeden fall erfüllt. Ob nun 2x10 sinniger ist als 3x10 ist für mich persönlich geschmackssache, ich hätte mir nur an der Kurbel 44Zähne statt der 42 gewünscht.


----------



## marco_m (9. November 2010)

Durus schrieb:


> Ich konnte zwar leider nur recht wenig damit fahren, aber bisher fährt sie sich sehr angenehm und der eigentliche Wunsch, das man an der Kassette entsprechend weniger gegenschalten muss, wird auf jeden fall erfüllt. Ob nun 2x10 sinniger ist als 3x10 ist für mich persönlich geschmackssache, ich hätte mir nur an der Kurbel 44Zähne statt der 42 gewünscht.



Danke für deinen ersten Eindruck 
Ich hatte mein Fritzz zuerst mit X9 2x10 bestellt, aber dann doch zu grossen Respekt gehabt wegen den fehlenden kleinen Gängen. Bin halt nicht so die Maschine bergauf und 3x10 bietet mir da definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Jungspund (12. Februar 2011)

two wheels schrieb:


> Aus Liefertermin Ende September wurde
> - Anfang Oktober
> - Mitte/ Ende Oktober
> - Anfang November
> ...



Mein Cube Elite kommt erst Ende März...
Ursprünglich Anfang Januar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (12. Februar 2011)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Mein Cube Elite kommt erst Ende März...
> Ursprünglich Anfang Januar



Ich hab bei CUBE ziemlich deutlich reklamiert und nun als Entschädigung ein Shirt erhalten. Nunja, nicht viel, aber besser als nichts.


----------



## fatz (13. Februar 2011)

hm! 06 gab's  fuer 3 monate warten noch n laufradsatz....


----------



## Jungspund (13. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> hm! 06 gab's  fuer 3 monate warten noch n laufradsatz....



Naja, ich könnt mit beiden Sachen nix anfangen
 Weder mit einem T-Shirt oder einem Laufradsatz kann man Rennen fahren^^


----------



## fatz (13. Februar 2011)

ich hab ihn mal fuer hunni vercheckt. konnt damit auch nicht wirklich was anfangen. zu schmal aber trozdem schwer.


----------



## maybrik (14. Februar 2011)

Mein neuer 2011 Rahmen! Ist einfach schön




@jungspund: frag doch nach einem Leihbike


----------



## Jungspund (19. Februar 2011)

maybrik schrieb:


> @jungspund: frag doch nach einem Leihbike



Des is nicht des Problem, da ich noch ne leichtes Bike bei mir rumstehen hab.
Aber da freut sich, das man en Bike gestellt bekommt und dann kommt die Kiste erst 3Monate später als der erste Liefertermin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (20. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> hm! 06 gab's  fuer 3 monate warten noch n laufradsatz....



2006 wurden wohl auch noch nicht so viele Kunden angelogen - da lags noch drin jedem ein LRS zu schenken.
2011 wo wohl praktisch jeder angelogen wird reichts halt nur noch für ein Shirt...
Ob mans brauchen kann oder nicht - IMO gehts ja um den guten Willen.


----------



## Tom1967 (4. März 2011)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das bei dem CUBE ELITE HPT 2011 aussieht. Wurde im Januar bestellt und soll - angeblich - Anfang März
geliefert werden (mein Händler hat sich zumindest noch nicht gemeldet).


----------



## swatch-team (4. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> hm! 06 gab's  fuer 3 monate warten noch n laufradsatz....



soweit ich noch weiß gabs damals so ne karte von Cube wo man zwischen einer Jacke und ein paar Dt Swiss Naben wählen konnte.
oder hast den LRS vom Händler bekommen


----------



## Themeankitty (8. März 2011)

Hat den noch keiner ein AMS 110/AMS 130 bekommen,oder Sting HPC oder Stereo HPC,denn laut Liefertermin müssten die ja eig. verfügbar sein.(Ja Leute ich weiß dass es oft Lieferverzug gibt)
Denn ich möcht Bilder sehen!


----------



## Durus (9. März 2011)

Ich habe mein Stereo HPC Race seit November 2010


----------



## Themeankitty (9. März 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Stereo HPC Race seit November 2010




Ja... ich weiß, hab ich ja oben gesehen, hab vergessen dich auszuschließen.


----------



## 8november2002 (11. März 2011)

Gestern habe ich das erste AMS 110  bei meinem Händler gesehen. Was mich nur verwirrt hat ist, dass es hinten einen Schnellspanner hatte und keine Steckachse wie auf der Homepage. Achtet mal darauf wenn ihr welche seht. Was meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht ist die Zugverlegung bzw. Ansteuerung des Umwerfers von unten. Der Übergang zur Zughülle ist direkt im Dreck und vor allem Wasser Beschuss von Unten nach oben. Wie soll man damit im Winter fahren und wie oft soll man die Zughülle erneuern, so alle 500 KM oder was? Sind die blöd!?


----------



## js75 (11. März 2011)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich das erste AMS 110  bei meinem Händler gesehen. Was mich nur verwirrt hat ist, dass es hinten einen Schnellspanner hatte und keine Steckachse wie auf der Homepage. ...



X12 gibt es erst ab AMS 110 SL. 110 Pro und Race haben Schnellspanner.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. März 2011)

Aber auf der Cube Website sieht am  das 110 Pro doch auch mit Steckachse
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/ams-110-pro.jpg

Aber das Race hat Schnellspanner wie auf diesem Bild zu erkennen ist  http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/ams-110-race.jpg


----------



## Themeankitty (11. März 2011)

Aber auf dem Cube Bild sieht man bei 110 Pro Steckachse:
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/ams-110-pro.jpg

Und beim 110 Race Schnellspanner :
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/ams-110-race.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (11. März 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost!!


----------



## js75 (11. März 2011)

in der Ausstattungsbeschreibung ist es aber korrekt:
110 Pro und Race: 
HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System

110 SL, 130er und 150er Modelle:
HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System, X-12

Ich denke mal, dass die Bilder im Katalog bei einigen Modelle nicht der realen Ausstattung entsprechen.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. März 2011)

Denk ich auch.


----------



## Deniska (17. März 2011)

Hallo! Kannst du mir zeigen reale Bilder Cube Sting HPC Pro 2011 und bestellen möchten in Moskau Danke!


----------



## chrisle (27. März 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit, was es bei CUBE heißt wenn das Bike "produziert" wurde und auf den Versand wartet? Mein Stereo wurde vor 10 Tagen als fertig gemeldet und ist bis heute nicht bei meinem Händler eingetroffen, da es "Schwierigkeiten" mit der Logistik gäbe. 
Kann ich davon ausgehen, diese Saison noch zu fahren oder reihe ich mich jetzt in eine Gruppe von ewig Wartenden ein? 
Mein Händler erfährt von CUBE auch nicht mehr...

Achso, um die Wartezeit etwas zu vereinfachen: hat jemand schon das Stereo HPC Team und kann mir Fotos zeigen?


----------



## two wheels (27. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit, was es bei CUBE heißt wenn das Bike "produziert" wurde und auf den Versand wartet? Mein Stereo wurde vor 10 Tagen als fertig gemeldet und ist bis heute nicht bei meinem Händler eingetroffen, da es "Schwierigkeiten" mit der Logistik gäbe.
> Kann ich davon ausgehen, diese Saison noch zu fahren oder reihe ich mich jetzt in eine Gruppe von ewig Wartenden ein?
> ...



Immer dieselben Ausreden Probleme mit der Logistik klaaar. Bei meinem Bikes gings auch erst zügig voran als ich CUBE eine Mail mit einem Ultimatum geschickt habe. 
Ob es daran lag? Jedenfalls gings danach ziemlich schnell und ich hab noch ein Trikot als "Entschädigung" erhalten.

Bei meiner Freundin gings dafür sehr schnell --> Bike war auf Lager.


----------



## Cortina (27. März 2011)

Chris, das Problem ist nicht Cube sondern dass Du darauf wartest 

Ich konnte meins in München sowieso erst vier Wochen später abholen und nach zwei Wochen wars schon da 

That's life 

Denk' nicht drann, hacks ab und schon isses da, wirst sehen 

PS: Sie haben Post!


----------



## chrisle (27. März 2011)

Jo Foto gesehen, bombastisch 
Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das es keine farbliche Fehlentscheidung war. 

Trotzdem wundert es mich doch sehr, dass das Bike nicht versendet wird wenn es doch fertig ist. 
Am Anfang war von KW10 die Rede, morgen ist KW13. Vielleicht alles noch im normalen Rahmen, möchte aber zu bedenken geben, dass die Saison angefangen hat und wir bestes Wetter haben


----------

